# BUD/S or MARSOC?



## SSdoc272 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey guys. Just looking for some opinions from people with a little more wisdom than me. To begin with I'm a Corpsman with 2nd BN 7th MAR out of 29 Palms. I came into the Navy to become a SEAL. Came in with the contract and got to BUD/S, but ended up dropping. I got the recommendation to return after 2 years and that time is almost up. Ever since junior high when I learned about the SEALs it has been my dream to join their elite community. I've had the opportunity to screen for MARSOC about 3 times now, and turned it down every time. I believe that if I went to MARSOC I would be totally giving up on my dream. I quit BUD/S because I knew I wasn't mature enough, and I needed time to grow and fix my weakness. Another thing besides that is even if MARSOC was my only option I still don't think I would do it because from my time spent with the Marines I get restrained from doing things because I'm a Corpsman. What I want to know is am I being unreasonable by not budging on trying to become a SEAL or do no spec ops at all. Any comments would be great, even if they're harsh. I've been harassed for being a "BUD/S dud" for almost 2 years now so I've grown pretty thick skin. If you want anymore info on my curiosity, experiences, or just me in general so you can give me a better opinion let me know and I'll answer any questions. Your the experts and have BTDT so I'm sure I'll get helpful feedback. Thanks in advance.

DOC


----------



## ritterk (Jun 4, 2010)

SSdoc272 said:


> I believe that if I went to MARSOC I would be totally giving up on my dream.


I think you answered your own question.


----------



## AWP (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm neither a Sailor or Marine or even a SOF guy, just an aging fatass with his share of success and failure...same as many others in life. Looking back I've learned a few things that may help to put this decision of yours into perspective.

1) Some events are "with your shield or upon it." You have to commit, you can't phone in a performance or take a play off. If you go down the path to an event like that then EVERYTHING you do until you achieve that goal has to be "with your shield or upon it." Hell, that can anything from BUD/S to raising a child.

2) I love my father, but growing up I watched him "shoulda' done this, woulda' done that" his way through life. My father carries a lot of remorse for some of his decisions, not because they were bad per se, but he always believed that had he done something differently that he'd have a better life or less regret...or whatever he was seeking.

So, you have this dream, one you didn't achieve for whatever reasons. You now have another shot at making a run for it. Honestly? You have to put yourself body and soul into that dream or you have to bury it forever, because you don't want to be "that guy" drinking a beer 20 years from now and wondering what could have been. And whatever happens, don't dwell on it or it will eat you from the inside.

I'll let the pros speak to SEAL vs. MARSOC particulars.


----------



## pardus (Jun 4, 2010)

SSdoc272 said:


> I believe that if I went to MARSOC I would be totally giving up on my dream.





ritterk said:


> I think you answered your own question.



X2

I've achieved a couple of notable things in my time, that were the end result of my commitment to do it.
I've also missed a couple of great opportunities because of my lack of commitment.

You already know the answer.

Go to BUD/S, commit 100% and do not quit!


----------



## SoloKing (Jun 4, 2010)

Fallow the dream, if you go to MARSOC at this point you will what if it, for the rest of your days.
Good Luck!


----------



## cbiwv (Jun 4, 2010)

pardus said:


> X2
> 
> I've achieved a couple of notable things in my time, that were the end result of my commitment to do it.
> I've also missed a couple of great opportunities because of my lack of commitment.



Me and you have alot in common. I do believe most men fit this category.


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 4, 2010)

All of these responses are correct. Don't be a would coulda guy. Do it, if you don't make it, do it again....and again. If it's your dream, don't give up on it.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jun 4, 2010)

I concur with "fatass". : )  Much wisdom in his reply. Take it to heart.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 4, 2010)

pardus said:


> X2
> 
> I've achieved a couple of notable things in my time, that were the end result of my commitment to do it.
> I've also missed a couple of great opportunities because of my lack of commitment.
> ...


 


cbiwv said:


> Me and you have alot in common. I do believe most men fit this category.



I can speak as a _woman_ that I've achieved many things because of commitment and failed/missed the bus due to my lack of commitment.  That's a mark of being human.    Welcome to the human race.  :doh:

LL


----------



## cbiwv (Jun 4, 2010)

LibraryLady said:


> I can speak as a _woman_ that I've achieved many things because of commitment and failed/missed the bus due to my lack of commitment.  That's a mark of being human.    Welcome to the human race.  :doh:
> 
> LL


 
True. One of my weaknesses is I am very hard on myself, though.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 4, 2010)

There's a reason they made their recommendation - ya think maybe they might just a smidgeon of experience, hmm?  

Ask yourself this, why did I turn down MARSOC three times?  Second guessing yourself is a waste of time and energy.  Go do more PT so you don't have any extra energy/time to waste!  

LL


----------



## SSdoc272 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you all very much on your input. It's exactly what I needed to make sure I'm doing the right thing and not being stubborn or unreasonable  Silly me for even questioning myself


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 7, 2010)

SSdoc272 said:


> Thank you all very much on your input. It's exactly what I needed to make sure I'm doing the right thing and not being stubborn or unreasonable  Silly me for even questioning myself


 
Silly goose


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 17, 2010)

SSdoc272 said:


> Thank you all very much on your input. It's exactly what I needed to make sure I'm doing the right thing and not being stubborn or unreasonable  Silly me for even questioning myself



Keep us updated on your progress!!!


----------



## islandwarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

i found myself in a similar fit couple years back. in the midst of my training for Naval Special Warfare Group i received a discharge order reasons privy to higher command. years later after getting back in during an inquiry to return and do NAVSOG training i was informed that due to org structure it was not allowed (i'm a field grade officer and ceiling is limited to company grade).
there's something i have to accept and the best i can do is as is contribute KSA's where it would matter the most.
max out your options, leave no stones unturned then at least you can say you did what could be done to the best of effort.
im a Marine and it is not a second choice, but the best fit for service to be rendered within the context of the situation i am in.

best of luck to your chosen endeavor, quoting Paolo Cohelo in the book Little Prince "The universe conspires, when you want something so bad, it shall be brought to you"

Semper Fi.


----------



## dknob (Dec 9, 2011)

SSdoc272 said:


> Hey guys. Just looking for some opinions from people with a little more wisdom than me. To begin with I'm a Corpsman with 2nd BN 7th MAR out of 29 Palms. I came into the Navy to become a SEAL. Came in with the contract and got to BUD/S, but ended up dropping. I got the recommendation to return after 2 years and that time is almost up. Ever since junior high when I learned about the SEALs it has been my dream to join their elite community. I've had the opportunity to screen for MARSOC about 3 times now, and turned it down every time. I believe that if I went to MARSOC I would be totally giving up on my dream. I quit BUD/S because I knew I wasn't mature enough, and I needed time to grow and fix my weakness. Another thing besides that is even if MARSOC was my only option I still don't think I would do it because from my time spent with the Marines I get restrained from doing things because I'm a Corpsman. What I want to know is am I being unreasonable by not budging on trying to become a SEAL or do no spec ops at all. Any comments would be great, even if they're harsh. I've been harassed for being a "BUD/S dud" for almost 2 years now so I've grown pretty thick skin. If you want anymore info on my curiosity, experiences, or just me in general so you can give me a better opinion let me know and I'll answer any questions. Your the experts and have have done that so I'm sure I'll get helpful feedback. Thanks in advance.
> 
> DOC


 
Hey Doc,

Just wanted to see how your progress is going.


----------



## Guildc123 (Apr 9, 2012)

What did you find the process to screen for MARSOC was like, when did the give you the time to screen for it? I leave for the Navy at the end of the summer as a corpsman and im interested in trying out.


----------



## CDG (Apr 10, 2012)

Guildc123 said:


> What did you find the process to screen for MARSOC was like, when did the give you the time to screen for it? I leave for the Navy at the end of the summer as a corpsman and im interested in trying out.


 
As Pardus already said, Corpsman is a title that is earned.  If you should earn that, "Doc" is still a ways off.  Do not overlook Corpsman training, nor the Sailors/Marines that deserve the best out of a Corpsman whether they are MARSOC CSOs or deck seamen on an aircraft carrier.  Should you be delayed in your desire to immediately jump into SOF, you had better be prepared to retain your professionalism and ability to provide care to the best of your ability.  Don't be one of the guys who's always too busy doing PT and jerking off to Soldier of Fortune to treat the men and women he is currently resposnsible for.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 10, 2012)

Guildc123 , I'm a little confused. Why didn't you join the USMC if you are so interested in getting into MARSOC? I'm not trying to beat you up, so please don't take it as that. And if I missed an explanation elsewhere, I apologize.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll leave this to those who have been there, but needless to say, if you have to ask....


----------

